# favorite blood?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Homemade or commercial, what is your favorite blood(s) and why?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Homemade or commercial, what is your favorite blood(s) and why?


derrghhh...the kind ya drink! Blood is yummy....lol.

I havnt really tried any homemade kinds yet, so i say commerical for me.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the commercial stuff. For the price of it and the effort it takes to make fake stuff that doesnt look as good as you want anyway.. I think its worth just to buy it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like homemade mainly cause you can make kinds that are OK to swallow by accident


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Fresh I mean to say home made


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Former Troma team member Doug Sakmann revealed his twist on bloodmaking that he uses in all his no-budget horror and exploitation movies. It's like the old Karo formula, but instead of Karo... use pancake syrup. Regular brown maple syrup. The red dye will make it show up red, but it'll be much darker and less transparent than the traditional corn syrup variety, and you can usually get no-brand pancake syrup at the dollar stores cheaper than pure corn syrup. I haven't tried this yet but he swears by it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I always buy it, basicly because im too lazy and busy to make it myself. lol.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL I use that reciepe REV. but for my Makeup jobs I prefer Cinema Secrets Blood GEL, I love Cinema Secrets FX Blood, Graftobian makes a GREAT stage Blood, as well as a Blood Powder......... That is really bright red but works for certain applications!


----------

